# [SOLVED] Mail Merge Class error in Word 2007



## aandact (May 18, 2011)

Hi I thought this might be useful. I am a trainer and use 3 versions of Word, 2003, 2007 and 2010. While in a class one day doing Mail Merge in 2007 (Word), I clicked Select Recipients and then clicked Type New List - I got an error : *Error: Class Not Registered * I went to the Options button and down to Word Options, Clicked on the list on the left on Resources and then click Diagnose on the right - this is a great tool - it only took about 3 mins and it diagnosed that I had installation errors and actually fixed them for me - when I clicked on the ribbon to type new list following this check it worked !! The reason I am posting this is because it took be a long time to find a solution ... Hope it helps someone...
Ann :wink:


----------

